# DBSTalk.COM News!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We are proud to introduce what we hope becomes a regular feature here at DBSTalk.COM

The DBSTalk.COM News Update!










This video give you the latest DBS News and Information in a breif yet informative video format.

While we don't think we will be winning any academy awards anytime soon, we do think that you will enjoy this news feature!

And I must admit that I am no Laurie Farkus. 

To View this Video in Windows Media Format please select your speed below.

Broadband Connection 
DIal Up Connection

In RealVideo Format - Select your speed below.
Broadband Connection 
Dialup Connection

Enjoy!


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Scott - you are in a league of your own. 

Nice first effort.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice faeture. I like it. Hope it become regular.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd hate to think what he'd accomplish if he had some time on his hands! :lol:


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *
> And I must admit that I am no Laurie Farkus.
> 
> *


No doubt about that! 

Keep up the good work. :goodjob:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Once again you have shown, by example, why this is the most advanced DBS forum on the net today. 

You guys continue to leave the others standing still !


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott....
You forgot to put on a coat and tie, lose the
baseball cap, and blow dry your hair just like
the anchors on local tv news. (P.S. You can
still wear shorts or blue jeans as long as
you are seated behind a fancy news set!) LOL! 
Seriously, this is a nice feature.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It was my first time using this new software which captured and edited the video for me.

I should have been sitting up another couple of inches in so that while looking down at my monitor which was acting as a TelePrompter it would look like I am looking at the camera instead of down at the screen. 

Part of the problem is my monitor is too big. I was sitting on a few pillows to raise me up but I needed at least one more. 

I also need to talk slower.  As I do more of these I will get more comfortable in front of the camera, if you could have seen the first 20 takes you will see how much I progressed in that time. 

The hat was one of DBSTalk.COM baseball caps which is available for purchase from our online store. 

I thought about putting on a tie and everything but it was to dang hot, a lot of light is needed to light the green screen behind me so that I can put the animation behind me. 

Glad you guys liked it. I have a few ideas for it in the future. And as always I look for your input and ideas as well!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Scott's World!! Scott's World!!*

*VERRRY CL!!!*

Naah, don't do the coat & tie! In the spirit of the board, let's keep it informal.

I'd hate to tell you what I was wearing when I was watching... :blush:


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *I'd hate to tell you what I was wearing when I was watching...  *


So would we!  
And for goodness sakes, nobody ask our vacationing friend what he was wearing! 

Curiosity question: What software, Scott?

My thoughts while watching this were - Gee, this looks more professional than E* news segments and promos.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"...looks more professional than E* news segments and promos"_

_That's_ fer shure!


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I wasn't serious about the coat and tie.
That's all we need here is another blow dried
anchor type....let's keep it informal!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dont forget the 'green' shirts, or a shirt that says dbstalk.com or dish on it, just like charlie and jim wear, lol.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd like to see him wear the apron! :eek2:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If I wore a green shirt you would not see me.  I am using chroma key for the backround (the blue spinning backround behind me is inserted in place of the color green)

It actually hard picking a shirt to wear that wouldnt cause me to get lost in the chroma key and so that the patterns were not distractive to the camera.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Very nice!
Now I'm waiting for the next one.

I hope you will become a start and still remember us


----------



## mell30 (Aug 4, 2002)

Hi Scott...for the first time out you did a great job.....i love the news concept....Tom Brokaw eat your heart out....and casual is nice....love the spinning globe at the back a touch of BBC there......keep up the good work.......i like it i like it............mel


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Scott , that was a really good job, better than my local news.
The whole thing looked very professional and I hope you will continue to do it as well. :righton:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Now he needs a dressing room and makeup and he's on his way...


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Great job!!! Waiting for next installment.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How often do you plan on doing the news? Once a week? Once every two weeks? Once a month?

Hey, why dont we have it more like a consumer charlie chat by having people that can call in live, or make it live, wouldnt that be something, lol.


----------



## n1wbd (Mar 24, 2002)

I love it!! DBSTalk is the best by far!! Great Job Scott!!

Just 1 suggestion tho..... You forgot the "What's Playin' this month on Dish on Demand" promo. :lol: :lol: 

IMHO DBSTalk is by far the #1 DBS site on the net 

Bob Hale
N1WBD


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

But I wanted to know about credit card auto pay :lol:

Maybe Scott can be the voice of the "New Echostar"


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How about the asked for it you got it? I guess he cant do that since he aint Charlie or Jim, unless it had something to do with a new feature on this board.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

The sound track, especially the music, is AWESOME with a subwoofer - It thunders!!!

Good job!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I totally forgot about the music. How about quests and so forth? lol


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Cuter than Laurie Farkas! And more informative than anything on E*'s news!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

cool, but thank God you didn't take a page from the naked news...lol

btw-laurie farkas is now reporting from KGWN in cheyenne...and there is NO MENTION AT ALL about working for E* in her station bio>>>>rotflmfao...says she just took time off to have a baby and is now back...lol


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How come did she leave Dish Network?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i would say, but i would be accused of being a charlie hater again....

let's just say she went back to greener pastures...lol


----------



## Peter Wilson (Mar 23, 2002)

One comment:

So that's how you pronounce Greczkowski...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...just like the way it's spelled....  

silly non poles....


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

My dialup is too slow to view the already bad dialup videos! Is there anyway you could post a downloadable copy of the broadband video?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark just right click on the broadband video and click SAVE AS. Its that easy!

BTW hopefully I will have an new edition online tonight, I was planning on doing it last night but it was almost 100 degrees. Way to hot to do it. 

I did write last nights script though and will make any changes needed due to any breaking news from today.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

GREAT!!, I'm looking forward to it Scott. :righton:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How about just an audio version of this for those that want it that way and dont have to wait so long to get it to download?


----------



## The Tophinator (May 13, 2002)

Great Job! I thought it looked very professional. The graphics were good and the way you spoke was even better. (OK at this point I have watched too much American Idol) Please move the teleprompter higher or back away and zoom in so it isn't so obvious. I look forward to seeing more news updates. Keep it up


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

You can always stick in a few subliminals that say, "this hat for sale! Buy this hat!" Terrific job.


----------

